# schooling ...?



## piglett (Dec 10, 2010)

i think it would be great if we knew when things were going to really fall apart
yes there are many people saying this or saying that but, 
do they really know for sure???
i don't think anyone really knows
so how do i know if i should spend hard earned money to pay for training so i can then get a better job. the training would be a 2 year program
i think between my wife & i we can pay for it with cash as we go
so no sallymae loan from the Gov. for me

if i was sure that we only had another year or ever 2 i would apply for every credit card on the planet, max them all out, & prep day & night.
however if we have 5 or 8 or even 10 more years 
& this will happen slowly then i think i would be better off
spending a bunch of my prep $$$ for the next 2 years 
so i can then double my income.


what do you think folks? 
thanks in advance for your input




oh also i think i should add that the course is in marine tech 
so by the time i am finished i should be able to work on anything from a 2hp outboard to a pair of 1000 hp cat diesels in a huge yacht
or any other piston driven engine


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I would borrow as much as necessary today in order to have enough necessities to last a year. That includes food, water, guns, ammo, something to use for a toilet, and ways to heat your home and cook your food.

I don't think we have a lot of time left. Probably less than a year. On the other hand, I should say that I thought 2012 was the last year and 2013 was the last year.

I think the deal that Obama gave Iran will lead to a faster death of the petrodollar. The Saudis are not happy, to say the least. They see a nuclear Iran as being a threat to them. Saudi Arabia will find new protectors in Russia and China. I think it's only a matter of time before Saudi Arabia announces that they will accept payment in other currencies besides US dollars. Other countries will dump their dollars. We'll see big increases in inflation on our way to hyperinflation. Probably dollar devaluations and bail-ins are in our future. 

I also think that the Obamacare website was a huge blow to US prestige around the world. I'm sure other countries must be more convinced than ever that America is too incompetent to solve its problems. If I was a foreign investor I'd dump all my dollars and all my treasuries right now while they were still worth something.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

What an interesting question.

I agree with BillS.

You need basic supplies to get by. When you have finished with that then go to school. I would not go away to school, stay within a few hours of the family and other relatives. Don't leave yourself stranded on a campus far from home.

My gut is saying that whatever is going to start the collapse will be during Obama's presidency (3 more years left). I think he has a hidden agenda to collapse the government. If you put together a list of things that a terrorist would want to be done to finish us off covertly, the POTUS has done it and he has a check next to every step, all he has to do is pull the trigger.

All peppers need to also prepared if nothing happens and a technical degree/certificate is a good move to give yourself a viable craft ether in the the world as it is now or TEOTHWAWKI.

Good luck!


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

#1 in my book is being prepared for "nothing" to happen, but by nothing I mean all the regular b.s. (good and bad) that happens day to day and year to year for average people. 

If you need training to get where you want in your career, go for it, there is no reason "prepping" should stop that. Sounds like you have a practical skill you will be working on too, that can't hurt. Whether or not you should go for it now or try to get things a bit more squared away first will depend on your exact circumstance and how you feel about it. Sometimes it is best to get that income up sooner rather than later, on the other hand, I have seen many people get the idea in their head that when they get "that" job they will have SO much money, only to find it disappear before they get their debts paid off. Good luck with whatever you choose.


----------



## piglett (Dec 10, 2010)

thanks for all the input folks
the wife & i already have a cheep house & the classes are only an hours drive
so i'll be living at home & i'll keep my current night job so i can keep paying some of the bills. we eat at home & drive used vehicles that we can pay for.


in fact between the 2 of us we made less than 20k last year
i have never asked for sh*t from the Gov. in my life
but after seeing the way they just hand over billions to other countries
i may be looking to see if they want to help out with my school costs
better i get it than some bunch of clown in the middle east

my wife is just finishing up a nurses aid course in the next couple weeks
plenty of people come to our area to retire so people in the medical field are always in demand. she should have her new job soon& as soon as she does the state has a program where they will repay us for all of the costs of her course.
i guess they really want more nurses aids in new hampshire.

if i end up getting a student loan i think i would put the money i would have paid out for school costs to something so we can grow more of our own food
maybe a auqaponics setup up under the house.
the celler is just dirt but i'm sure i could pour a 12'x12' slab to put my tanks on
the growing season is short here so i'm trying to think outside the box a little.
we already have poultry in a couple different building that i converted into coops.
so some fresh fish & vegtables should expand our menu choices if the SHTF


----------



## worldengineer (Sep 20, 2010)

When it comes to schooling it really depends on what kind.

I am not sure whether you are going for technical training, or a more educated profession. Personally you need to apply to get financial aid. It will help you out a lot and if you're going for a technical course then more than likely you will get more than you "need" this you can put toward you gas and expenses of schooling.

I may be able to offer some assistance with the financial aid process if needed, just PM me.


----------



## piglett (Dec 10, 2010)

worldengineer said:


> When it comes to schooling it really depends on what kind.
> 
> I am not sure whether you are going for technical training, or a more educated profession. Personally you need to apply to get financial aid. It will help you out a lot and if you're going for a technical course then more than likely you will get more than you "need" this you can put toward you gas and expenses of schooling.
> 
> I may be able to offer some assistance with the financial aid process if needed, just PM me.


it is for technical training, here is a link
http://www.lrcc.edu/sites/default/files/content/documents/catalogs/Marine-Tech-2013-14.pdf

i ended up moving further north than i should have (got a real deal on a cheep house) but i am in a good spot if things go all to hell in the cities 
however jobs that pay anything are few & far between 
i am in the lakes region of new hampshire though so there are more marinas than i can count on both hands. some are small & a couple are huge 
the course i am looking at has a 100% placement rate
so finding a job in that field should not be much of a problem

thanks


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

piglett said:


> thanks for all the input folks the wife & i already have a cheep house & the classes are only an hours drive so i'll be living at home & i'll keep my current night job so i can keep paying some of the bills. we eat at home & drive used vehicles that we can pay for. in fact between the 2 of us we made less than 20k last year i have never asked for sh*t from the Gov. in my life but after seeing the way they just hand over billions to other countries i may be looking to see if they want to help out with my school costs better i get it than some bunch of clown in the middle east my wife is just finishing up a nurses aid course in the next couple weeks plenty of people come to our area to retire so people in the medical field are always in demand. she should have her new job soon& as soon as she does the state has a program where they will repay us for all of the costs of her course. i guess they really want more nurses aids in new hampshire. if i end up getting a student loan i think i would put the money i would have paid out for school costs to something so we can grow more of our own food maybe a auqaponics setup up under the house. the celler is just dirt but i'm sure i could pour a 12'x12' slab to put my tanks on the growing season is short here so i'm trying to think outside the box a little. we already have poultry in a couple different building that i converted into coops. so some fresh fish & vegtables should expand our menu choices if the SHTF


At the salary range you saying, there should be several grants available to you, which means as long as you meet the requirements, maintain a certain GPA - once you graduate you owe nothing back.

I know a lady who was downsized, she had worked for 12 yrs in HR, with no degree... Found two grants - combined they covered her school, books, and gas for school... 2 yrs later, assoc in HR, hired back by Original company at 2x salary and No student loans...


----------



## piglett (Dec 10, 2010)

invision said:


> At the salary range you saying, there should be several grants available to you, which means as long as you meet the requirements, maintain a certain GPA - once you graduate you owe nothing back.
> 
> I know a lady who was downsized, she had worked for 12 yrs in HR, with no degree... Found two grants - combined they covered her school, books, and gas for school... 2 yrs later, assoc in HR, hired back by Original company at 2x salary and No student loans...


i'll be going there on friday to take the wife to her second to last class
i'll bring my pay stubs & tax returns & see if i can get the ball rolling
something will happen , just not sure what at this point:scratch

thanks


----------

